

Estimate your English vocabulary size by proving you really know the words - myqlarson
http://my.vocabularysize.com

======
ColinWright
Quote:

    
    
        Your performance on this test ranks higher
        than 107% of all native English speakers
        who have taken this test ...
    

Well, that's an accomplishment to be proud of.

~~~
myqlarson
Looks like you retrieved your result just as I was updating the formula based
on some previous results. If you reload, you should see the correct figure.
Thanks for pointing that out.

~~~
ColinWright
Too late - different machine, now closed, and with 140 questions it's too much
of a time commitment to do it again.

~~~
myqlarson
no worries. it was supposed to say 'higher than 98%'

